# Key Post: Memory Sticks



## harza (30 Apr 2003)

Has anyone any recommendations for Memory Sticks that connect to your pc through the USB port and appear as an additional drive in 'My Computer'.

The main player in the market seems to be Disgo, a Mayo based company.
Sony have a similar product and another product is the TwinMOS PenDrive. 

Does anyone have an experience with any of these devices?


----------



## ClubMan (30 Apr 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

Not those specific products but otherwise, yes - they work and they're very handy. What more can I say?


----------



## harza (30 Apr 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

Hi ClubMan,

Have you experience with any specific other brands? 
What size storage is recommended? I think that 64MB should be ample but will have to think about it some more.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Apr 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

I can't actually remember what brands as I've only used borrowed devices. The technology used is pretty standard across the board (FLASH memory usually with c. 1,000,000 erase/program duty cycle - after which FLASH memory can start generating bit errors thus becoming unreliable) so once you decide what capacity you need that should be the hard part of the decision. On the other hand some people might feel more comfortable with "big brand" products rather than generic devices.

Note that the prices in this part of the world versus the US, Asia etc. are exhorbitant (nothing new there) - for example check out Froogle and weep... :|  Unfortunately most US sites seem to ship only within the US, and sometimes Canda, while those that ship worldwide have fairly hefty shipping charges. If you know anybody travelling, even to mainland Europe, it could be a good idea to ask them to pick one up for you. _Lidl_ were selling them (64MB I think) a few months ago for €40 which was a bargain but unfortunately I missed my chance... :\


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (30 Apr 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

I've recently been doing some research on the prices of these devices and the best I've come up with is is €42.36 for a 32MB Kingston Data Traveller at [broken link removed].

I have, however, also seen something called Jet Flash at [broken link removed] but I can't find any reviews about this device. Don't know whether it's reputable or not. The price is good though €50 for 64MB.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Apr 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

*The price is good though €50 for 64MB*

Plus a whopping €8 for delivery though!


----------



## harza (1 May 2003)

*Memory Sticks*

Through the Disgo site they list retailers who sell their devices. The difference between stores is large in some cases. Cheapest is ComputerBits.

*fatherdougalmaguire*
The Disgo 32MB USB Device  is €44.13 from ComputerBits and probably a safer bet than the Kingston Data Traveller for the sake of a euro or two. They're located in Sligo and so p+p should be minimal.


----------



## ClubMan (1 May 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

*They're located in Sligo and so p+p should be minimal.*

€9 delivery. Ridiculous!


----------



## harza (1 May 2003)

*Memory Sticks*

€9....ouch.
I will be in Dublin next week and think I'll go for the Disgo 64MB unit in ITDirect for €61.86.

I know that Disgo is a very reputable brand and I think they were the first to come up with the concept. 
Plus, its nice to be able to buy Irish without sacrificing on quality.


----------



## harza (1 May 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

Just after finding another option!

[broken link removed] sell a 64MB unit for £23.99. Adding £1.50 for postage and then converting to euros gives €36.54. I am going to e-mail them to see if they'll ship to Ireland.
I expect that they will for some extra postage charge. Hopefully I could get the 64MB unit for €40 delivered.


----------



## ClubMan (1 May 2003)

*Memory sticks*

It seems that you can only get the [broken link removed] products via Amazon, and the relevant page on www.Amazon.co.uk says that the supplier does NOT ship outside the UK.

However, I have discovered that you can get a 128Mbit USB memory stick from www.usb007.com for about €40, including delivery and a USB extension cable (it costs even less if you don't want the USB extension cable). I have never bought from them before but double the memory at the same price - it seems like a good deal to me. You may have to wait a bit longer for delivery, but I am thinking of giving it a go.

Iano

_Links fixed by ClubMan._


----------



## ClubMan (1 May 2003)

*Re: Memory sticks*

Thanks for that information - very interesting. By the way the capacity of these devices is measured in _bytes_ not _bits_ just in case anybody is confused - so that's US$40 for a 128MByte device including shipping (US$5 worldwide) and excluding USB extension cable (US$7 - only really necessary if your USB ports are not easy to access - e.g. at the back of your PC). I'm tempted....


----------



## harza (1 May 2003)

I have been doing some more reading up since yesterday and one thing that is worth pointing out is that all the devices mentioned so far are USB 1.1 standard devices. There are now devices available for USB 2 (and are backward compatible). USB 2 allows for much faster read/write times when transferring data. Obviously, they are more expensive as a result of being newer and faster. However, you can get a USB 2 device with 128MB capacity for €55. Compared to a best price for Disgo of €61 with 64MB and only USB 1.1.

One thing I notice is that the Disgo seems to be the only device that has a driver for WinNT. There are still alot of companies/offices with NT on their systems and so this may be a problem.


----------



## harza (1 May 2003)

Really get p*ssed off with postage charges for Irish online businesses. The USB 2 device with 128MB capacity for €55 that I mentioned earlier would cost an additional €11.95 to have delivered from [broken link removed] in Dublin. There is no way I'd pay 20% of the cost of the device (which weighs less than 25g) in postage.


----------



## rainyday (1 May 2003)

Hi Harza - I presume it's being sent by courier, rather than ordinary post- hence the increased cost. As there is no traceability in the normal post system, it's not really suitable for items of any value (regardless of weight).


----------



## jem (1 May 2003)

*Re: USB (memory) devices*

128 mb.


----------



## harza (1 May 2003)

Yes, it's sent by DHL (next day delivery). There should be a choice of postage options given (similar to when shopping on Amazon).


----------



## ClubMan (1 May 2003)

USB 1.1 supports up to c. 1MBytes/sec transfer read and write (write is always a bit slower) for such FLASH devices. What does USB 2.0 support? Since these devices would probably tend to be used for backup/restore purposes (e.g. moving stuff between dislocated PCs) and not for continuous use I would have thought that read/write speeds were not that critical for most uses?


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (1 May 2003)

I don't think Komplett is an Irish business. They just have a .ie site for Irish orders. In fact, I think they are based in Norway.


----------



## harza (1 May 2003)

_USB 2.0 has a raw data rate at 480Mbps, and it is rated 40 times faster than its predecessor interface, USB 1.1, which tops at 12Mbps. Originally, USB 2.0 was intended to go only as fast as 240Mbps, but then, USB 2.0 Promoter Group increased the speed to 480Mbps in October 1999._

Your pc would have to have a USB 2.0 port to take advantage of the increased speeds. However, as said earlier USB 2.0 is fully back compliant. Actual read/write speeds would be device dependant. 

As for whether the increased transfer speeds are worth the extra money...it depends on your patience level  

A good USB FAQ can be found here


----------



## ClubMan (1 May 2003)

Thanks for the info. If anybody orders from the _USB007_ crowd maybe they could post their experiences (i.e. I don't want to be the guinea pig!   ).


----------



## rainyday (1 May 2003)

> There should be a choice of postage options given (similar to when shopping on Amazon).



Maybe - but what if they send it by post & it never arrives at your door - When you ring them to complain, there really won't be anything they can do, & I'd guess that you won't be a happy camper.


----------



## harza (1 May 2003)

*delivery costs*

I e-mailled Komplett and here is their (swift) reply:-

_We understand your concerns about the cost of the shipping, but stress that it is sent by courier from our warehouse in Norway, hence the need to use DHL.
None the less, we are investigating implementing other shipping options for customers who order lower value items, where the cost of shipping is often more than the cost of the item! These methods should be available in the near future, but we have no precise dates as of yet.
It is unfortunately not ourselves who levy this shipping charge, but DHL, and we actually make a loss by subsidizing this charge to try to keep it low for our customers. We apologise for the inconvenience, but we are working on it.
Unfortunately, all orders must be placed on our website as we have no retail outlet in Ireland. Sorry that we could not be of more help on this occasion._


----------



## ClubMan (1 May 2003)

*Re: delivery costs*

Fair play to them for replying so thoroughly and honestly!


----------



## harza (2 May 2003)

*usbflashdisks.co.uk*

_It seems that you can only get the [broken link removed] products via Amazon, and the relevant page on www.Amazon.co.uk says that the supplier does NOT ship outside the UK._

They will now deliver to Ireland and EU for £4.50. Their site has been updated to include this since I e-mailled them yesterday!


----------



## ClubMan (2 May 2003)

*Re: usbflashdisks.co.uk*

Wow! Another expeditious response!


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (2 May 2003)

*Re: usbflashdisks.co.uk*

ClubMan,
Just FYI I've ordered one of the USB007 jobbies (64MB @ €22 incl. delivery). I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## ClubMan (2 May 2003)

*Re: usbflashdisks.co.uk*

Thanks - I'll be interested to know how you get on. One thing about their billing/shipping policy - they seem to require that the shipping and (credit card) billing addresses are the same (not an unusual guard against CC fraud) and also that you provide a signature & id on delivery. However it wasn't clear what happens if you're not home when the goods arrive - e.g. if they'll be held locally for collection for a few days or simply returned immediately (in which case they reserve the right to charge your further for the return). Anyway, let us know how you get on.


----------



## harza (2 May 2003)

*USB007*

I _think_ with USB007 you have to pay using Paypal and it costs about €2 to set up a Paypal a/c.


----------



## rainyday (2 May 2003)

*Re: USB007*



> it costs about €2 to set up a Paypal a/c.




It also takes about a month, as you have to wait for a code to appear on your next credit card bill.


----------



## ClubMan (2 May 2003)

*Re: USB007*

*I think with USB007 you have to pay using Paypal*

No - in addition to _PayPal_ they also accept _VISA_ and _MasterCard_.


----------



## GeoffreyOD (2 May 2003)

*Muvo*

For a bit more you could get a Creative Nomad Muvo 64MB which doubles as an MP3/WMA player.


----------



## ClubMan (2 May 2003)

*Re: Muvo*

How much and where? Seems hard to beat US$40 for a 128MB device including shipping from usb007.com!


----------



## Iano (2 May 2003)

*Memory stick*

I have taken my own advice and ordered a 128Mbit memory stick from USB007. 

Regarding the payment, they don't seem to have an option for the purchaser to give separate billing and delivery addresses. So I would say that a delay would arise if you give a delivery address that isn't your billing address and they have to then e-mail you to get the correct billing address.

And if you're not at home when it arrives, I think from past experience that the postman will either get a neighbour to take it in or will drop a note in the letterbox telling you to collect it from your local post office. So I think there is little danger of not getting it....unless you have dodgy neighbours. Well, myself and Father Dougal are about to find out!!!


----------



## phil (2 May 2003)

*Disgo on WinNT*

I've got Disgos to work on WinNT, but only on the rear motherboard-based USB sockets, not on the front ones. Don't know why.


----------



## ClubMan (2 May 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

For me the confusion arises because (a) it's not clear if it's the local postal service or another agency which executes the final leg of the delivery and (b) USB007 explicitly state in the delivery terms & conditions that the recipient must identify themselves and sign for the goods. I've emailed their customer support to try and clarify all of these issues directly and will post back if/when I hear from them. I just want to avoid the worst case scenario of being US$40+ out of pocket and with no new gadget to play with! :eek


----------



## ClubMan (3 May 2003)

*Re: Memory stick*

I got the following back from USB007 customer support:


> 1. Please send us the shipping address after online purchase witin 24 hours.
> 
> 2. Please put "changing shipping address - order# xxxxx" in subject of email.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClubMan (4 May 2003)

*re: memory sticks*

has anyone checked out Marx Computers. They are in Dublin, and on-line at 

[broken link removed]

They are quoting USB 1 Sticks @€34 incl VAT (64Meg) [+€15 for 128Meg]

USB 2 sticks are €69 for the 128Meg.

The manufacturer is Sharkoon.

Del charges start at €5 for goods up to 500g.

_Link fixed by ClubMan._


----------



## harza (5 May 2003)

*Marx*

Hi stickler,

Yes, I checked out the Sharkoon products from Marx. Komplett work out cheaper for the same spec (different brand) even taking into account the €11 for delivery. However, Komplett won't have the USB 2.0 products in stock until the end of May.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (13 May 2003)

*Re: re: memory sticks*

FYI,
It looks like my USB007 arrived yesterday via registered post. There wasn't anyone there to sign for it so it's an an An Post sub-office waiting for me. I've sent herself to go and try to pick it up but there's a chance that they want my moniker.

Interesting to note, though, that the delivery address I gave is different to the billing address (i.e. address on my Visa) and there didn't appear to be any problem.

I'll let you know how it functions. Thing is, it was my birthday at the weekend and I got a digital camera with a 64MB memory card. Nevertheless, at a shade over €20 you can't go wrong.


----------



## ClubMan (13 May 2003)

*Re: Marx*

Great stuff - thanks for updating us. I might take the plunge now myself...


----------



## rainyday (13 May 2003)

*Re: re: memory sticks*



> Interesting to note, though, that the delivery address I gave is different to the billing address (i.e. address on my Visa) and there didn't appear to be any problem.



As far as I know, it's not really possible for credit card merchants in Europe to check addresses before they ship goods. In the US, merchants do a city/state/zip code check on the shipment address, and the credit card company will confirm or deny this.

So while many eCommerce sites will warn you that the shipment address must match the billing address, they really can't verify this before they ship.


----------



## ClubMan (13 May 2003)

*Re: Marx*

*As far as I know, it's not really possible for credit card merchants in Europe to check addresses before they ship goods.*

Not sure about that. I once had an order from a UK site rejected because the name/billing address on the card/account did not match _exactly_ what was entered into the web form - e.g. "St." used on one and "Street" on the other! Once the details were respecified exactly as on the card/account the order was processed OK. I got the impression from the report back that the check was done manually (e.g. via a phone call to the card company or CC processing centre) and not electronically/automatically.


----------



## rainyday (13 May 2003)

*Re: re: memory sticks*

It is certainly possible to do such a check manually, but I'd have thought that this would be logistically difficult/impractical, except maybe in high-value/low-volume businesses. Just out of interest, was this order for a very high-value item?

The real problem is the lack of consistency in address/postcode formats across Europe.


----------



## ClubMan (13 May 2003)

*Re: Marx*

*Just out of interest, was this order for a very high-value item?*

It was an order from Mesh Computers Plc admittedly worth a total of c IR£4,000.


----------



## ClubMan (14 May 2003)

*Re: re: memory sticks*

Ordered a 128MB _USB007_ myself for US€38 all in today. Hopefully it arrives OK and the CC transaction goes through while the € is strong relative to the US$!


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (16 May 2003)

*Re: Marx*

Just thought I'd let you know that I eventually got my grubby hands on the package yesterday. Very minimal packaging at that. Bubble wrap in a padded envelope. That's the way it should be if you ask me. Just plugged it in (on XP) and works like a charm.

Gem. Thanks to Iano for finding that company.


----------



## GeoffreyOD (16 May 2003)

*USB performance*

transfer speeds for USB 1.1 pendrives is typically somewhere between 600kBs and 900kBs.
Maximum transfer speed on USB 1.1 bus is 1.2MBps but this is seldom achieved.

Transfer time to fill a 512MB pendrive would be somewhere around 10 minutes which is a long time.

USB 2.0 devices would be much much faster.


----------



## Iano (16 May 2003)

*A Happy Customer!*

Ordered my 128Mb memory stick from USB007 last week and got it on Wednesday. Well, it actually arrived at my house on Tuesday, but because it is sent by registered mail and no-one was in the house I had to collect it from the local sorting office - not a problem. In fact, quite comforting that it is sent by registered mail to ensure that it gets to me!

God, it is sooooo much smaller than I expected. I was expecting something the size of a highlighter pen, but it is actually only about the size of a small keyring. 

Installed it yesterday and it works very well. Speed of writing, reading and deleting is just as fast as my PC. A super product and ideal for temporary storage of files, transferring files from one PC/laptop to another, or for storing content-rich media files.  It amazed me that something so small could store so much.

Total cost to me = €41. That included the stick, an extension lead (very useful if your USB port is not easily accessible) and the registered delivery - great value, especially when compared with Irish shops or other local/European websites. Due to the cost, it is probably not ideal for permanent storage - CD-Rs are much cheaper, and can store more....but you first have to buy the CD writer.

Any negatives...? One very small one: it does not come with a driver disk (driver needed for Windows  98/98SE; not necessary for XP). BUT this is NOT a showstopper 'cos you can download the necessary driver (2Mb file) from USB007's website. BTW, doesn't work with Windows 95.

Great product, great value - www.usb007.com recommended!


----------



## harza (16 May 2003)

*007*

Iano,

How long does it take to move an album worth of mp3s? Lets say that each song is 5MB and there are 12 songs...60MB.
This is the main reason that I'm thinking of waiting for the USB 2.0 devices to arrive at Komplett.


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

Stop! You're getting me all excited now at the prospect of mine arriving! :lol


----------



## Iano (16 May 2003)

*Download speed*

"How long does it take to move an album worth of mp3s? Lets say that each song is 5MB and there are 12 songs...60MB."


Hmmm....

I downloaded some files to test it last night and, if  I remember correctly, it took less than two minutes to download about 30MB to the stick. So your album transfer shouldn't take more than 3-4 mins. Is that fast enough for ya?


----------



## harza (16 May 2003)

*speed*

*So your album transfer shouldn't take more than 3-4 mins. Is that fast enough for ya?* 

Being honest...No, not if I can get it down to a few seconds. That's just me though. I have to admit that the 007 device seems like great value.


----------



## ClubMan (17 May 2003)

*Re: speed*

Chances are the FLASH device itself (access and or block/chip erase/(re)write time) could be the bottleneck rather than the USB bandwidth.* These pen drives are not really designed for continuous use but rather for period backup and portability. Anyway, I don't care and am still all excited at the prospect of taking delivery of mine! :lol 

* I wonder if the USB2 versions of these devices actually use faster FLASH chips!?!?


----------



## ClubMan (27 May 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

Received my _USB007_ 128MB pendrive last Thursday. Wasn't in when the registered post package arrived so picked it up from the local sorting office. It actually arrived faster than tickets I ordered from _Dublin Bus_ via _Ticketmaster_ at the same time. Total cost €33 (fortuituously at a good US$/€ exchange rate!).


----------



## naughton (30 May 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

In Japan , new memory sticks up to 1GB
sell for approx 84000yen(600 euro approx)

they also have 256 Memory Stick which has 
a switch 1/2 for each 128MB

Enjoyed the price when I consider the Digital cameras
are only around 50000yen


----------



## ClubMan (30 May 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

*In Japan , new memory sticks up to 1GB
sell for approx 84000yen(600 euro approx)

they also have 256 Memory Stick which has 
a switch 1/2 for each 128MB*

Not sure if you're talking about other formats (e.g. SmartDigital or CompactFlash devices) but www.usb007.com still beat those prices for USB FLASH pen drives specifically. They also have [broken link removed] devices which can be adapted for use in USB and other ports using an appropriate adaptor.


----------



## ClubMan (30 May 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

I don't know anything about digital camera storage (CompactFlash, SmartMedia etc. or whatever they're called). The USB007 devices are purely computer storage devices. However it looks like the IntelligentStick devices may be adaptable to cameras etc with the right adapter (not sure if USB007 or somebody else sells these). USB007 also have a separate offsite link on their site for digital camera storage etc.


----------



## dmrtn (30 May 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

I can't see this mentioned anywhere on usb007.com but are these memory sticks compatible with digital cameras? Not all cameras obviously but is it a common feature on new cameras?

Also is it worth it as far as memory for cameras go or would it better to get a camera and some compact flash memory?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

In case anybody is interested, _Maplin_ currently have  on special offer for €85. A bit cheap and cheerful and low capacity for an MP3 player but might suit some people.


----------



## starman (25 Jun 2003)

*Disgo and WinNT*

I bought a 128Mb Disgo so that I could move data from my XP notebook to an NT one.  The Disgo NT device drive installs, shows the new drive but gives the message "The device is not ready" when I try to access it.  Disgo support suggested starting usbdrv in the Devices in the Control Panel - won't let me do this, then said it was a problem with my BIOS - look for USB being enabled.  I looked thru this and there is nothing relating to USB.  Any suggestions?  has anyone ACTUALLY managed to get a Disgo working on NT or are they telling lies???


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2003)

*Re: Memory Sticks*

What version and service pack level of NT are you running? Sometimes the simplest first step is to install the latest SP for your version and/or consider upgrading if it's an old version. As usual when things like this go wrong there are innumerable possibilities and the catch all error messages are not always that meaningful/informative... Does the device work OK on your XP machine?


----------



## IT Manager (1 Aug 2003)

*256MB Flash Disc*

Got one of these last week.
Works cool & appears good value

USB FLASH DISK 256mb
Price:  GBP £39.99 Including VAT 


www.blankdiscshop.co.uk/a...sole_.html


----------



## expatexpat (3 Aug 2003)

*USB (memory) devices*

I have been using these devices for a long time. They work great but you should make sure that you stop them before you plug them out. (I know that most are "hot pluggable" but it is recommended that they be stopped before being pulled out of USB port).

FYI mine are all cheap generic Asian devices, the last was a 64MB one bought in China for less than 15Euros!! Works great and my diagnostics can find no problem with the product.....


----------



## hopeful (17 Sep 2003)

*memory sticks*

What size are these sticks? Can you carry them around in your pocket? Do they plug into the port directly or do you need to get a cable? Sorry about all the questions.

TIA


----------



## hopeful (17 Sep 2003)

*memory key*

Thank you. 

do you know if that one you gave is better than this one  I don't know if my usb is a 1 or a 2. I will have to check it out later.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Sep 2003)

*Re: USB (memory) devices*

The _USB007_ devices are very compact and easily fit in a pocket - see the [broken link removed] - 63.5mm long x 17mm wide x 8mm deep. You obviously don't want to sit on them or anything like that though!   The picture at the top of www.usb007.com is practically full scale (assuming it doesn't appear differently on different displays!). They are dead handy for moving data/files between different computers. Somebody I work with used to lug their laptop in every day but now simply uses a 1GB _USB007_ instead to sync the SOHO and work PCs as required. They plug directly into the USB port on the back (or sometimes front) of a computer but if the back is hard to get at (e.g. stuck under a desk or whatever) the cable can be useful. I didn't bother with the cable as I can generally access the back of my PCs easily enough. Hope this helps.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Sep 2003)

*Re: USB (memory) devices*

I think they're all much of a muchness. I'd certainly recommend _USB007_ for their products and service. However any similar device should work fine. I don't see any specific mention of USB 2.0 aka "Hi-Speed" on that page but if it is a USB 2.0 device then you will need a USB 2.0 port/hub either (a) to use it at all or (b) to take advantage of the higher speeds (e.g. not sure but USB 2.0 devices may downgrade to USB 1/1.1 speeds when connected to USB ports/hubs or with 1/1.1 cables). Newer PCs may have USB 2.0 support and older PCs can most likely be upgraded (e.g. using a USB 2.0 PCI card or whatever). USB 2.0 is faster than USB 1/1.1 (480Mbps versus 12Mbps theoretical raw throughput) but the slower speed of the latter hasn't bothered me to be honest and you may pay a premium for USB 2.0 gear. For more on USB 2.0 Hi-Speed see here. Hope this helps.


----------



## Marion (7 Nov 2003)

Thanks to the guys on AAM, I am now the proud owner of a Sony USB 128 mb 2.0 USB which I recently purchased for $59.

It is my new toy. I knew nothing about them before this topic.

Marion :hat


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (7 Nov 2003)

*Re: USB (memory) devices*

Welcome to our world.

Unfortunately, my usb007 stick's key ring attachment broke yesterday. Just in time for Christmas  

Might consider moving to a Creative Labs [broken link removed]/[broken link removed] which double up as an MP3 player.


----------



## jem (8 Nov 2003)

I got a USB 2.0 for €49 in lidi today, works great.


----------



## Marion (8 Nov 2003)

*Re: new toys*

That's incredible - I was just thinking that I needed a new voice recorder.  

Marion :hat


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (10 Nov 2003)

*Re: USB (memory) devices*

You can read a review of the NX model here.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (27 Nov 2003)

*Re: USB (memory) devices*

What capacity?

Incidentally, another source for cheap USB (1.1 & 2.0) key drives:
128MB (USB 2.0)  stg£29.99
256MB (USB 2.0)  stg£54.99


----------

